
These are the bad things about early retirement - eaguyhn
https://www.marketwatch.com/story/these-are-the-bad-things-about-early-retirement-that-no-one-talks-about-2018-09-26
======
oldmancoyote
Regarding #1 loss of identity: For me it was wonderful. It was like I had just
finished college and all the world was before me. I could pursue anything. I
was no longer tied to set trajectory. It was freedom and opportunity.

